# Driving on the holidays question ?



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

So I have a quick question about the upcoming holiday season, in a "typical" (quotation marks because absolutely nothing is set in stone, the future is uncertain and the end is always near of course) Thanksgiving and Christmas week, does it get really slow or really busy for food delivery ?

99% of the restaurants in this city are closed on Thanksgiving (with a few minor ones) but what about the Wednesday before and Black Friday? Do most of you experience an increase/decrease on those days? I realize results vary depending on location, but just a general idea.

Same thing with Christmas and New Years. Any noticeable differences on Christmas Eve, day after Christmas, etc ?

I have not had a job where I did not have to work on holidays in years, (usually volunteer as that is extra money) just wondering what to look out for with Door Dash and Uber Eats in those weeks ?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

No 2 markets are alike really.......

I only do pax though, but can say seasonality and tips don't change my income.

Decades ago when I did pizza we were pretty consistent in the amount of deliveries every day FWIW.


----------

